# Thanks to all



## Dell Boy (Aug 6, 2008)

Dear All who have helped us.

Can I just say a big thank you to everyone who has helped me through this journey. Today is our test day, DW is at the clinic about now for a blood test so in about three hours time we'll know the outcome, yes, it's been agonising, waiting whilst everything is out of your control but to be honest its been two weeks when i have had hope, hope in that we could have our own children when trying to conceive naturally has not been happening for us and as the weeks turned to months and the months turned to years that hope diminished, regrets, well yes, should have tried this earlier but what ever the outcome we have to look to the future.

Again, thanks to all those on FF who have been there for me, especially Natasha who has watched me go from normal to mad in three months  and all the others who patience i have worked into the ground, whatever your particular journeys i hope you get what you're after.

As soon as i hear the news I'm leaving work, might go before hand since either way i think she will need me.

Dell Boy


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I have everything  for you

Nikki xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Wishing you & DW loads of luck....  

Fingers crossed for a Big Fat Positive   



Take care
Natasha xxxx

....and ps.....you're now officially as fruit loopy as the rest of us (but you can't blame that on the hormones    )


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Dell boy - I am keeping absolutely EVERYTHING crossed for you and DW!! I sooo hope this is your time, sweetpea!!



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> ....and ps.....you're now officially as fruit loopy as the rest of us (but you can't blame that on the hormones    )


Yes he can - hers though, not his!!


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Thinking of you and your DW and   for a BFP for you


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good luck to both    

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## luffy (Nov 3, 2008)

wishing you all the luck in the work Dellboy. Parying for a positive for you both, 

I think my journey's over but I'll post something new to discuss that. Don't want to rain on your parade. Hope to see your message soon with loys of smiley faces.
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lots of luck Dell Boy and DW.....i hope today brings you fab news       

Keeping everything crossed for you both...

Lizzy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Good Luck Dellboy & DW


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Good Luck to you DellBoy, wishing you the best for a BFP


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Dellboy - what time do you get results hon? xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm on the edge of my seat - i probably won't be able to log on over the weekend, so if i don't find out now, it'll be monday before i know!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Sally if it's a BFP I'll text you hon


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooh thanks!!


----------



## Dell Boy (Aug 6, 2008)

Spoke to the wife... no news yet, they did say three hours past 12 o clock mid day, crikey, i can wait, its been two weeks what's another couple of minutes!

Thanks to all those who have wished me well and kept everything crossed, i appreciate that. xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Aarghgh - i thought that was news then!!! I'm chewing my nails off!!


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Any news ?  I've been sat in a meeting wondering how you were getting on !!!!!

N xx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

good luck dell boy


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Dell Boy (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all,

Never done this from home, but i thought i owed the news to the people who had been supported to me, sadly it was BFN, needless to say we are both devastated, i have cried a little but not really had the opportunity since I'm trying to be supportive, DW has been absolutely wonderful, she says she is sorry that she has let me down, but i don't see it that way at all, she has not let me down, i think all of us that go through this has amazing courage, particularly these two weeks of waiting.

I bought her some wine tonight and with this she has fallen asleep, bless, where do we go through from here, well, the clinic said that A/F will arrive in 3/10 days and once that has cleared to then book an appointment, she is of the opinion that we do this again, which is fantastic, i have decided  to let her do the running, in so much as though if she wants to start again mid to late November, then i will back her all the way, after all it is her body that is being pushed, prodded, and of course it is her hormones that are being thrown about, OK i might get shouted at but if i did nothing wrong then she would not need to shout. If the medical advice is fine to start again then so be it.

This has been hard this afternoon, very hard, it is in some ways a bereavement, i was convinced we would get a BFP, but as i said to the DW you cant go into this with the expectation that it is going to fail, you have to have confidence although know that success is not guaranteed. Because A/F had not arrived, every time she went to the toilet i was dreading it, but when i left this morning all was good, i sat at my desk from 12 mid day for the next three and half hours and did nothing but click here, i had cliff Richard lined up on you tube singing congratulations to play to a colleague when the news come in but i also had Monty pythons allways look o the bright side of life lined up as well.

so, there you have, thanks for all those who supported me, the journey is far from over, I'm not giving up or going away, good luck to all those who are waiting.

Dell Boy


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

DellBoy    I've been waiting for your news all afternoon, so sorry it wasn't good.  Thinking of you and DW, you've been amazingly supportive and I'm sure she appreciates that. Good luck for your next cycle


----------



## Dell Boy (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks hun, it's difficult, just had a little  but hey, I'm not devoid of feeling, just a little sensitive at the moment.

Dell Boy


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

for you and you DW. Im so sorry it wasnt ment to be  

Nikki xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Dell boy-   it's hard isn;t it....


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Dell boy

So sorry for you and DW.  

Would just like to say you have been great through all this and your DW is so lucky to have you.  Take your time before starting again, do not rush if you don't feel 100%. Most people want to get back on the ride as soon as poss as its the only way to fulfill their dreams of having a family but just remember you have to be in the right frame of mind for tx.

Whatever you decide good luck.  Support each other, although its your DW that is having to do most of the physical tx remember that both of you are going through the emotional stuff.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

so sorry Dell Boy, you will get there I am sure  to you both


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Feel very sorry to hear this Dellboy.  Your wife is offcourse gifted to have you.
Hope the next cycle brings in the BFP joy to you and your DW.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Dell Boy and DW ~ so very, very sorry to see this 

Take good care of eachother 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Dell boy thinking of you and DW 
you will get through this i promise xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Dellboy - so sorry hun, was so hoping for better news for you.

However, it's positive news that she wants to go again.  - although i'm not sure how soon they will allow it? My consultant made me wait 3 complete cycles - and while it was torture, as i wanted to get back in the saddle, so to speak, it did help to heal, both physically and mentally.

Let's hope they learnt plenty from this first cycle hun, and next time will be even more text book.

 big hugs hun, i will keep an eye out for you!

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Dellboy

I know I've already replied to another of your posts but I truely am sorry about the result   Your DW is lucky to have your love & support, I'm sure she knows that 

It is so hard and I completely agree with you, it is like grieving because you go through all the various stages...heartache, anger etc but finally acceptance of what happened and move forwards.  

As for when to start again, obviously you need to discuss this all with your consultant but most clinics will require you to wait around 3 months (or 3 natural cycles) before starting another treatment cycle as this allows your DW's body to recover from the stress of IVF ie all the drugs, the EC and ET procedures as need to let ovaries settle down etc....also to recover emotionally as it's hard going !

Anyway, thinking of you & DW 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------

